# Cat brought this in. Is it a wood pigeon?



## Temp (Aug 13, 2020)

I posted something similar in another thread on here. Basically wondering how to feed it if you don't have syringes/baby bird food etc. Also will it OK without food tonight until I can hopefully get it to a rescue tomorrow?


----------



## ellieb (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi Temp, it looks like a young Collared Dove to me but I might be wrong - the most important thing is to keep it warm for the night. If you pop it in a cardboard box with paper or a towel on the bottom, you can put a heatpad on low or a towel-wrapped hot water bottle under half of the box (so the bird can get away from the heat if it wants to) - if you're in the UK it's pretty hot here anyway at the moment so watch it doesn't get TOO hot. 

You can try dipping the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) in a cup of water to see if he'll have a drink. I think food is probably not the most essential thing if you're definitely getting him to a rescue or vets tomorrow, but I'm not an expert - someone else will hopefully let you know if you need to feed! Make sure you let the rescue know your cats brought it in, as they usually need to give antibiotics in that case.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He will be fine overnight without food. Will definitely need antibiotics, cat saliva is deadly for birds.


----------

